# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh >  Dự án Palm Garden quận 2 và khách hàng tiềm năng nào hướng đến ?

## pingnhadat

Dự án căn hộ đẳng cấp mang tên *Palm Garde*n đang được trông mong nhất hiện nay. Sở hữu lối thiết kế đặc trưng, không gian sống sang trọng đẳng cấp, tiện ích phong phú, phong phú…thì dự án này đang thực sự là 1 dự án hấp dẫn.*[replacer_a]* này đang hướng đến đối tượng khách hàng là ai?

những giá trị tuyệt vời của dự án Palm Garden

Dự án Palm Garden nằm ở tuyệt đẹp và đó được phân tách là một vị trí đẹp mang lại cho dự án nhiều giá trị cũng như tiềm năng phát triển. Nằm trong trọng điểm khu dân cư Nam Rạch Chiếc, Phường An Phú, *[replacer_a]* lại tọa lạc ngay trên mặt đường trục đường Song Hành nên nơi đó với giao thông rất là thuận lợi. Việc kết nối từ dự án đến những trọng điểm quận khác, trung tâm thương mại diễn da một bí quyết dễ dàng và nhanh lẹ. Hơn thế có việc nằm ngay gần cửa ngõ của thành thị - nút giao thông Long Thành thì việc giao lưu mang một số tỉnh liền kề càng tiện dụng hơn.
Dự án Palm Garden Quận 2
Được 2 con sông Mương Kinh và giồng Ông Tố bao bọc nên dự án mang không gian sống hết sức trong lành, thoáng khí. Độc đáo một vài con sông là nơi rất vượng khí nên đấy là 1 nơi với phong thủy tuyệt đẹp, tiện lợi đem đến may mắn, tài lộc cho KH.

Bên cạnh đó việc nằm cạnh 2 con sông còn giúp cho dự án mang hướng nhìn tuyệt đẹp và rộng mở. Từ dự án nhìn ra là 1 khoảng trời mênh mông sông nước và toàn cảnh thành thị náo nhiệt, phồn hoa. Một vài cảnh đẹp thơ mộng này đảm bảo sẽ khiến cho gia chủ có các cảm giác thư giãn, thoả thích sau một số giờ làm việc căng thẳng.

quy mô của dự án là 1,9 ha và được quy hoạch làm 2 nửa, một nửa qui mô của dự án được dùng để xây dựng căn hộ nhà ở còn nửa còn lại dùng để xây dựng tiện ích và khuôn viên cây xanh.

có 4 tòa cao ốc thì dự án sở hữu hơn 1000 căn hộ chia đều cho 140 tầng và tỷ lệ của dự án là 8 căn/sàn. Có số căn hộ này thì dự án với thể giải quyết được phần nhiều vấn đề nơi ở cho quận 2 và cung ứng được nhu cầu của rất nhiều người quý khách.

thiết kế của một vài căn căn hộ nơi đây hết sức sang trọng, cấp cao khi mang sự kết hợp giữa các các con phố nét cổ điển và các trục đường nét hiện đại. Sự kết hợp xuất sắc này cho thấy thiết kế nơi đó mang đậm phong cách Châu Âu. Không chỉ sở hữu thiết kế đặc trưng như vậy mà nội thất trong căn hộ cũng cực kỳ độc đáo, mới lạ và tinh tế. Chất lượng của nội thất thì cực cao lúc trọn vẹn đều được đến từ những thương hiệu nổi tiếng của nước ngoài.

Palm Garden là dự án sở hữu đầy đủ tiện ích bên trong và tiện ích bên ngoài. Với sự đa dạng và phong phú về tiện ích này thì dự án đúng chuẩn là nơi sở hữu chất lượng đời sống tuyệt hảo.
Tham kahor thêm : *[replacer_a]* thông tin mới của Phong Le

Đối tượng mà dự án Palm Garden hướng đến là ai?

mang một vài giá trị xuất sắc đó thì với thể tiện dụng cảm thấy đối tượng mà dự án hướng đến là những người ở tầng lớp thượng lưu, những người trí thức, người văn minh thành đạt, một vài người mong muốn mang cuộc sống hiện đại chất lượng cao, sang trọng lịch lãm.

cho nên, đối tượng mà dự án căn hộ hạng sang Palm Garden hướng đến không phân biệt người trong nước hay người nước ngoài mà chỉ cần những người có mong muốn mang đời sống chất lượng, cuộc sống tốt đẹp văn minh.

giai đoạn này dự án đã bước vào giai đoạn chào bán trên phân khúc. Mức giá mà CDT đưa ra trong thời gian chào bán là mức giá rất tranh đua và hấp dẫn. Bên cạnh đó thì thời gian chào bán này còn sở hữu rất nhiều ưu đãi quyến rũ khác nữa. Hình thức thanh toán của dự án thì rất là linh hoạt.

với dự án chất lượng cao lại hết sức tiềm năng như thế này thì dù là nhà đầu tư hay cá nhân có yêu cầu đều không nên bỏ qua. Hãy liên lạc ngay với chúng tôi để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết và đặt mua căn hộ nhé.

----------

